# Skids



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Check this out. I been wanting some skids for my Brute and had just about decide on getting Ricochet like every one else till i seen this on kawieriders last night. http://www.ironbaltic.ee/tootmine/index.php?lang=en There a European company. The price is $360 a full set plush shipping. Since there over seas shipping might be high but i don't know that for sure.There a guy on kawierider checking the shipping price right now to the USA.

Look at the floor board protection. Only problem i see is mud getting in them but they have drain slots so it may no be to bad to get out. what do yall think.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres a set of Ricochets to compare. They cost $395 plush shipping.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

They look good. I think the drain slots are good and bad.
Catch it on a good rock and those slots might tear into a big hole.
But they do let the mud get back out unlike the others. Likely not well though cause I have mud that cakes up on my floor boards.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good. I imagine much like everything else in thick mud they will cake up but, the protection thats gonna offer on trails might be worth it.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i don't think mud is just gonna fall out either but when your washing the mud off it may help. I was looking on the site and it says they also offer skids with no slots.And shows a pic of a Brute with solid skids. But when you go to the brute skid page there not listed so I'm not sure if they have then or not. Heres a pic from there site with no slots.

Slots or no slots. It's the floor board protection that I'm digging.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the floorboard protection is defintely a plus. I bet once it's on it maakes the whole bike more rigid and "sturdy"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I'd rather have the slots, atleast they would drain some.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

That looks like a fun project out in the garage  I might have to take a stab at making my own.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man ive worked with sheet metal for years.. 
that stuff will slice you up!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys it looks like these skid are a no go. After checking on kawieriders it turns out the shipping is crazy high(almost doubles the price). So unless one of the American makers like Ricochet will start making them with the floor board protectors we'll just have to make do with what we got available now.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

well that's just full of SUCK!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hay I will be making skids in a few weeks with grizzlyadams. Ill make templates for all of them for the 07 BF & a 08 grizzly.


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

*skids*

Exact cost for shipping was 500 euros($528). That was for one set of skids. If 10 people purchase parts together the shipping would be 600 euros($792). Sucks..cause I really liked the front aluminum protection. Someone could make a killing if they came up with there own design for skids and front bumpers. I have a 650i and cant find a front diamond plate bumper. I like the one at HL but only fits 750.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN said:


> Hay I will be making skids in a few weeks with grizzlyadams. Ill make templates for all of them for the 07 BF & a 08 grizzly.


make em up and get a package price together then be a site sponsor!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Yeah i don't think mud is just gonna fall out either but when your washing the mud off it may help. I was looking on the site and it says they also offer skids with no slots.And shows a pic of a Brute with solid skids. But when you go to the brute skid page there not listed so I'm not sure if they have then or not. Heres a pic from there site with no slots.
> 
> Slots or no slots. It's the floor board protection that I'm digging.


We'll see if its cost worthy. How much do you guys think some thing like that should be $$?


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

*$$$$$$$*

$11.24 :fing02:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Eleven Dollars and Twenty Four Cents?


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

*We'll see if its cost worthy. How much do you guys think some thing like that should be $$? *


*Just thought I would throw a starting number out there.*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i can dig 11 bucks!
i think being a homemade item, with comparable quality of commercial offerings you should probably ask for %40 less than the competition.
Should take too long to make skids with a jig for holes drilled and sheet metal cut.
I guess the bends wouldnt be too difficult. That bash plate might be.
you should also think about offering things like A-Arm sets only.
I definitely need some a-arm guads. I ripped a boot shortly after i got the bike

What ya think? 40% less the commerial?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that sounds about right hotwing. I'll 2nd that 
I want some A-Arm guards too!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

There used to be a guy on E-bay that made them out of alum. or steel, painted or powdercoated. I wish I could remember his user name. They were very inexpensive also.

Put my name in for a set of skids and arm protectors.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

If I can get enough I could have the thins cut out by someone. like someone with a plasma cutter.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we used to cut our sheet metal with this huge unsafe machine.
On once side it was a punch on the other it had a chomping jaw and underneath a big scissor cutter. Most dangerous machine i've ever seen.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I wihs I had a sher. I do have a 4' brake. when I do this itll be all done free hand with a plasma cutter.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea Fabman, I will go the plasma cutter route too. Just have to hit a back road and find a nice big road sign that fell over and take that home . Used one like that for a skid plate on my cousins Argo.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you'd be suprised all the crazy stuff we've made out of street signs here in hicktown


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

id be down for a set, make them in black, please. not a fan of the silver shiny crap.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well at $250 to $325 a set. It will be hard to get too involved. but it'll depend on how much for a 4x8 sheet, and how long itll take to pop a set out.

539 pro armor
360 iron baltic
395 recochets


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Material price is gonna be the killer.Unless you buy in bulk i figure its gonna be very high.

About 1 1/2 years ago i was gonna build my own base antenna for the house. When i priced the aluminum tubing i was shocked. The cheapest place i could find it local was gonna cost me more then i could buy the already made antenna with the shipping from CA included.

I could buy it cheaper then i could build it for.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

xbigp said:


> you'd be suprised all the crazy stuff we've made out of street signs here in hicktown


 
us too! we had a whole fender set for an ATC70 made from signs.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine work ok for now, going to save the cheese for something else.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

So is the Richochet system the best (price and quality?) or are there other options?

And maybe I'm looking it up wrong, but don't see a 2006 650i listed.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well we finely got started on the grizz today. This is what we have so far I'm still going to do the floorboards, and a-arm's. I haven't decided how to make them yet. also these are cell pics not the best. We will get to the BF soon.









Bash plate








We still need to put the winch hole in. He don't have one so I don't know where.

















Some random pics hard at it.


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

Those look great, Just one mans opinion but have you guys ever used puckboard?? I just finished doing puckboard skids and some a arm guards for my brute. I got a sheet of Black puckboard for less than 80 bucks (canadian) and we were able to make skids for my brute and a buddies renegade. It is 4x8x1/4" thick and super easy to work with. A drill, an angle grinder to cut it and a heat gun to shape it is all u need. I have a buddy who has ran his set for 4 years now with no issues and the plastic slides better on snow or mud than aluminum will. i will post some pics if i ever feel ambitious enough to stand my quad up again.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Puck-board?? I guess I don't know what that is. This aluminum is 0.130" aka 1/8" I cant go thicker then this with my brake.


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

Puck board is just the plastic they use to make hockey rink boards out of. it is available in a ton of colors and built to withstand a ton of abuse. it stops pucks travelling at almost 100 miles an hour anyway.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I've seen it used many times before and works great & easy to work with.


I think the aluminum looks cooler and might be lighter, but it you break puck board.......you probably broke the machine too.


----------



## brutepower (Mar 12, 2009)

we started to build them out of 6061 3/16 and 1/4 inch we just started a welding shop R&R welding ltd


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

I am not going to lie, If i hit anything hard enough to break the puckboard I am more worried about me than my quad. That **** is tough!!!!


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

I like my aluminium products skids, nice stuff.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My Richochet are being delivered this week!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

KMKjr said:


> My Richochet are being delivered this week!!


cool :rockn: we want pics.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> cool :rockn: we want pics.


Of the skids, not the wife........right?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

the wife standing in front of the skids


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yes. Get it done!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Deal.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Do these help in the mud at all?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm thinkin' its going to same me $$. I don't "mud" like most of you, but very rough trails, rocks, hills, swamps, rivers, etc... With the amount of stumps, roots, rocks, holes, etc... I hit way too fast )), I'll lessen the damage, thus saving me $$.

I'm guessing for true "muddin", rocks & debris are not an issue and the less weight the better?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Santa came early*

I got gifts today!!!

















http://ylacbg.bay.livefilestore.com...T25kkEKU8CP5-7eMDaziIDepZyzg/richochetkit.JPG


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I would say $350 is a fair price. You won't have as much overhead as a larger company.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

How thick are they? 1/8" + or -.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

<INPUT id=imageField type=image src="http://utahsportcycle.com/store/media/utility.gif" name=imageField>

I paid about $350.00 - $375.00 USD from a supplier in Canada (gnarlypartsatv) and the service was top notch. Had to order from them cause the duty and brokerage charges at the border would have added about $50-$100.00 to them.

Best price I found was at utahsportcycle and at the checkout, used www.kawieriders.com dicount code kawie123 for an extra 10% off.

Sorry of any of the sponsors carry these, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Bigdog29485 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just installed a set of Ricochet a- arm guards front and back over the weekend. I got them delivered for $130 and installed them in about 25 minutes. They are very solid and well constructed. Now I just need to find a deal on the belly plates


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Bigdog29485 said:


> I just installed a set of Ricochet a- arm guards over the weekend. I got them delivered for $130 and installed them in about 25 minutes. They are very solid and well constructed. Now I just need to find a deal on the belly plates


You should have got the complete kit, saves big $$'s.


----------



## Bigdog29485 (Mar 25, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> You should have got the complete kit, saves big $$'s.


It was too big a nut all at once.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Bigdog29485 said:


> It was too big a nut all at once.


There was a prairie center skid on here for sale, wonder if it would fit?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well back to topic (full-skids including floorboard's). 
We got more done today. The front A-arm's and floorboard's, all that's left is rear A-arm's. 
This is made of 10 gage 5052. Yes the BF is next. He had the $$ to do it so we started with the 08 700 grizz.:rockn:








A-arm's
















Steering to full left lock








back skid








mid skid








front view

















Sorry the pic's are from a cellphone


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

FABMAN, those are some good looking skids, deffinitly interested in how the set for the Brute turns out. 

Also it looks like you may have found my lift, just tell me where you live and I will come get it.:bigok:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I found it too, but it's actually the old mans lift. I like working out of his garage because it has heated floors and all the tools I could possibly dream owning like the lift, tubing bender, a TIG/MIG, bridge port, laith, a belt sander that stands 6'3'' tall (we used it to plain down exhaust manifolds on a V12 detroit), etc.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN your nick definitely suits you!
you are a great fabricator. Nice work!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Funny....My name is Nick.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

fabman you do some good work !!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN said:


> Funny....My name is Nick.


haha now that is funny!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well hear is the last of the Grizz. All we had left is the rear a-arms.



















This is ware we left off before the rear a-arms.




















*We also got to the BF today. This is what we have so far.*


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hear it is all done. Well I'm going to build a front bumper far it too.:rockn:

Front view


























Back view










Side view


----------



## grizzlyadams (Dec 18, 2008)

HAY fabman I think to forgot to do something on the back of your wheeler?
but I think you better fix it before we go ridings!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How much do they weigh? They look real good.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep I need to put that sticker on the plate.

I'm not sheer what the weight is.


----------



## jonesjr2002 (Mar 10, 2010)

how much and where can u get them?


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

what is the price ,sure do like the work you do!:rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm still working on getting them out. I'm about to find a new cad guy.


----------

